# hey JAZZ THREAD look here jazz is music too guys



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2010)

so its NOTHANKSGIVING HAW HAW (fuck kkkhris kkkolumbus) and i have been listening to the jazz and i wanted to know your opinion on the jazz

WHAT IS JAZZ???

is THIS jazz?
[yt]-uRnvMwD6jM[/yt]

what ABOUT this??!?!
[yt]3Xa75w-vEXk[/yt]

_*jasssssssssss

[yt]Qhbzolr5QV8[/yt]
*_


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 25, 2010)

JAZZ METAL >:V

[video=youtube;GEo8IrU5MQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEo8IrU5MQk[/video]

LOOPHOLE O_O


----------



## Jude (Nov 25, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> JAZZ METAL >:V


 
...I'm not quite sure what to make of this O_O

Me, I really like contemporary/smooth jazz. I just recently got into this genre and it sounds amazing.

[video=youtube;7Y5M-tiTCj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y5M-tiTCj8[/video]


----------



## KaiFox (Nov 25, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> ...I'm not quite sure what to make of this O_O


 
It's a mix of jazz fusion, prog, and death metal. Give it a chance; it might grow on you. :3

Personally, I just can't get into straight up jazz. It's one of those genres that I appreciate because I know it takes serious musicianship, but it's just not my thing.


----------



## Jude (Nov 25, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> It's a mix of jazz fusion, prog, and death metal. Give it a chance; it might grow on you. :3
> 
> Personally, I just can't get into straight up jazz. It's one of those genres that I appreciate because I know it takes serious musicianship, but it's just not my thing.



Haha, it actually kinda has already. I've heard some similar music from other prog bands.

Also, agreed with the whole straight jazz thing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 25, 2010)

weasel walter did a free (hate) jazz rekkid with the flying luttenbachers called _trauma_ because it is punishing but in a good way

he may be the first guy to have a trio w/just reeds & drums but i have a feeling that there was someone who preceded him

he plays with literally everyone 
xbxrx, tlasila 2, hatewave, and i think he is the new drummer for behold... the arctopus too hahaha

[yt]PU4pVVM5wb4[/yt]


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Nov 27, 2010)

Bebop is wonderful.  It's as fast and complex as my other favorite -heavy metal- but not as ear-rapingly harsh.  Some good jazz musicians I have found include Charlie Parker, Wes Montgomery, Charlie Christian, Frank Zappa, Thelonius Monk, and Max Roach.  Also I would include the band The Mars Volta because I'd argue that they're almost a form of acid jazz.

And that's what the jazz is all about!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;DVJ-R3yvSXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVJ-R3yvSXc[/video]

One person says this is Jazz, the other says it's rock 'n' roll. Any input on this? ;o


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 27, 2010)

ChemicalWolf said:


> Bebop is wonderful.  It's as fast and complex as my other favorite -heavy metal- but not as ear-rapingly harsh.  Some good jazz musicians I have found include Charlie Parker, Wes Montgomery, Charlie Christian, Frank Zappa, Thelonius Monk, and Max Roach.  Also I would include the band The Mars Volta because I'd argue that they're almost a form of acid jazz.
> 
> And that's what the jazz is all about!



thank you for talking about bebop because i really did not want this thread to die having only discussed smooth jazz (which makes me vomit all the time) and "jazz metal" which i dont even know what qualifies a thing as jazz metal

yeah uhhh ive been listening to zappa lately and i forgot he had a saxophone on a lot of his early albums and its all SKRONK HONNNNK TOOT TOOT BBBBBBBBBBB

charlie christian is an interesting fellow but i have not listened to any of his music so would you have a recommendation?



Gibby said:


> [video=youtube;DVJ-R3yvSXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVJ-R3yvSXc[/video]
> 
> One person says this is Jazz, the other says it's rock 'n' roll. Any input on this? ;o


 
who the fuck would ever think this is jazz


----------



## Aden (Nov 27, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> JAZZ METAL >:V


 
Check out Exivious. Three members of Cynic, instrumental jazz metal/fusion. One of the best jazz/metal blends I've ever heard.


----------



## Lyoto (Nov 27, 2010)

I've always quite liked jazz on some level but I never really manage to get into it.  I've been to a few jazz clubs and pubs with jazz bands playing but I struggle to find anything I like.  Most of the jazz songs I've liked so far is the more traditional stuff.  Odd seen as most of my other bands are rock, metal or industrial.

[video=youtube;MsQYzpOHpik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsQYzpOHpik[/video]

I just couldn't help myself.  lol.


----------



## Pine (Nov 27, 2010)

this is a furry forum. how dare you post non-techno...


----------



## Lyoto (Nov 27, 2010)

Pine said:


> this is a furry forum. how dare you post non-techno...


 
Says the man with the avatar of a guy playing an acoustic guitar.  Lol.


----------



## Jude (Nov 27, 2010)

Pine said:


> this is a furry forum. how dare you post non-techno...



I've never really understood the whole strange techno fixation with furries.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 27, 2010)

Lyoto said:


> I've always quite liked jazz on some level but I never really manage to get into it.  I've been to a few jazz clubs and pubs with jazz bands playing but I struggle to find anything I like.  Most of the jazz songs I've liked so far is the more traditional stuff.  Odd seen as most of my other bands are rock, metal or industrial.
> 
> I just couldn't help myself.  lol.


 
nice videoooooo

yeah good live jazz is hard to find

what with most of the masters dead

theres some good guys
some young hepcats out there keeping the flame lit

i think brotzmann was playing in madison earlier this year and i was thinking id bring it up with my friend and wed go together but it didnt pan out 

we probably would have been the youngest guys there
_em-barrrrrra-ssinngggg_


anyways,
the problem i have with so-called jazz/metal fusion bands is that they often stray into "dreamscapes" territory quite often aka "this is supposed to be 'jazzy' but really is just corny" which you get a lot when you abuse a fretless bass (not to mention cynic's robot vocals)

not like this man

[yt]hImzYeSEuks[/yt]

this man knows how to coax harmonious melodies from his fretless bass


----------



## Pine (Nov 27, 2010)

Lyoto said:


> Says the man with the avatar of a guy playing an acoustic guitar.  Lol.


 
it's about time somebody recognizes it as a special guitar and not a mandolin


----------



## Hir (Nov 28, 2010)

[yt]MnrH-7URvpc[/yt]

jazz / electronica-like fusion~


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 28, 2010)

Electro-swing is where it's at!

Movits!
[video=youtube;C8fIVTH0TiM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8fIVTH0TiM[/video]
[video=youtube;LnaeImQ0TSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnaeImQ0TSg[/video]
And Smerins anti-social club
[video=youtube;971kjAUqJYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=971kjAUqJYA[/video]


----------



## jla (Nov 28, 2010)

Jazz is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHKyVJ5YfNU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TdY6iqV2k0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWeXOm49kE0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j0k8EnNcT8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z88Vc1oyvU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENbu1O3-AUU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-65Ee58UCQw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gqTj51iolI


----------



## Lyoto (Nov 28, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i think brotzmann was playing in madison earlier this year and i was thinking id bring it up with my friend and wed go together but it didnt pan out


 
I'll need to check out Brotzman.

I really know very little about jazz every time I've tried to get into it I just run into a brick wall of stuff I don't like.



> Electro-swing is where it's at!
> 
> Movits!



Some of there stuff actually sounds quite good.  Something a little different from my usual hard core thrashing stuff.  Lol.

Thought I'd throw in some classic jazz just for good measure.

[video=youtube;8V9VSxn2F9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V9VSxn2F9M[/video]

Smooth.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 28, 2010)

Well if you're gonna talk jazz you've got to start off with the greats

[video=youtube;4xQE47HYbeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xQE47HYbeM[/video]
[video=youtube;1ZuwsNXlDLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZuwsNXlDLw[/video]
[video=youtube;6tY_RE7tWzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tY_RE7tWzM[/video]
Here's some Latin/Modern Jazz
[video=youtube;iRB8nVEq-gU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRB8nVEq-gU[/video]
Jazz Rap
[video=youtube;RxOTZLGTWX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxOTZLGTWX8[/video]
Jazz-based Electronic Music
[video=youtube;kPOQyCdWrng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPOQyCdWrng[/video]
[video=youtube;dr_zDCjphF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr_zDCjphF0[/video]
(Flying Lotus is the great nephew of John and Alice Coltrane!)

Stuff I didn't mention: Milt Jackson, Keith Jarrett, and Cynic (which was already posted)


----------



## Aden (Nov 28, 2010)

Thread needs more Ornette Coleman.

Actually, everywhere needs more Ornette Coleman because I can't seem to find a single damn record of his wherever I go :T

[yt]d0HB8ybKJzo[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 6, 2010)

[yt]Yomesyf8GFY[/yt]

_I don't expect people who listen to Emerson, Lake, and Palmer to come hear me. I accept that reality. _


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

People still listen to jazz?

Not to be a prick or anything... but I thought that died a while ago.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 12, 2010)

Grycho said:


> People still listen to jazz?
> 
> Not to be a prick or anything... but I thought that died a while ago.



You must be some sort of dullard if you think that no one listens to the jass.

Of course Bix Beiderbecke is enough jass for any day.

[yt]-XojYqSj6ds[/yt]


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2010)

Grycho said:


> People still listen to jazz?
> 
> Not to be a prick or anything... but I thought that died a while ago.


 
You serious?


----------



## VenturedVulpes (Jan 7, 2011)

Seriously no one has even mentioned Tom Waits yet? Also Victor Wooten is another amazing artist.
[video=youtube;aEj-mrwwaxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEj-mrwwaxo[/video]
[video=youtube;3FvXUVHECwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FvXUVHECwM[/video]
My job is done here


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 10, 2011)

tom waits was jazz a lifetime ago 

now hes like some sort of beefheartian ragtimey minstrel 

beefheartian is a word

anyways hes not the worst you could come up with

[yt]jm3LEmFFj2g[/yt]


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;CAv41gpwAL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAv41gpwAL4[/video]

I saw these guys perform on a show called The Sing-Off recently.  It's Jazz A Cappella in the vein of Manhattan Transfer.  I love this style of jazz as well as instrumental.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 13, 2011)

[yt]_t1T_TnkPqQ[/yt]

free music for free people

[yt]9XE2N4mxeRw[/yt]

for some reason i like derek bailey but not AMM


----------

